# SoCal Ocho & Travel Info.



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Travel*

There are 5 airports in the greater LA area.
People coming here should think about using www.Expedia.com , www.Orbitz.com , or www.Kayak.com to find the best deals & to buy their tickets early. LAX and OC's John Wayne airport are the two closest & most accessible to the herf activities.

Those planning to drive from out of the area should plan road travel to include potential traffic. I'd expect heavier traffic before July 4th, but it will be summer & traffic (especially when near the beach, can be heavy). Now this is California and having a car to get around is VERY important. But, if you're staying close to the herf and you know brothers/sisters who can shuttle you back & forth, you won't be needing a car at all.

*Lodging*

Many of us are hosting guests for the herf, and some of us are also providing shuttle service back & forth. Unfortunately there're a limited number of guest spaces available. During past herfs many visitors have stayed at local hotels close by. Since most of the activity will be centered on herfing, simple, inexpensive, and clean accommodations have worked best. Most BOTL's visiting from out of the area don't mind sharing rooms in order to keep costs down. Many will volunteer room sharing. Again, don't think you'll be speding a lot of time in your rooms . . . you're going to want to herf, trust me on that.
There are quite a few 2-5 star hotels within a short driving distance of the herf. You can find those on www.Kayak.com , www.Orbitz.com , or www.Expedia.com as well.

As it gets closer to herfin' time the SoCal crew will have addresses/locations, etc... for all those attending. You can use Mapquest or obtain AAA maps to help with your travels.

*Weather*

It'll be hot and sunny. What'd you expect for SoCal in July, for God's sakes.

WE may have to have some outdoor fans in order to keep a light breeze going during the day, especially if there's a heat wave. We have seen it get very cool at night, especially when a fog rolls in. Dress cool in the day and mabe warm at night. Usually warm clothing (jeans/sweaters) work well.

*Pre-Pre-Herf *

Some people start arriving a couple of days before the actual herfing and some ompromptu pre-pre-herfing begins. The San Diego crowd I'm sure will be having their S.H.I.T. herf on Thursday, as will some groups in the LA/OC area who'll be getting together for some herfing of their own. Nothing has been finalized here as far as schedules or timetables, more information will be coming as it gets closer to herfing time.

*Pre-herf *

Starts around 3 pm. Not certain yet whether it will be at Zipcode's place or not. Again, more information will be coming as it gets closer to herfin' time.

*Post-herf*

This is usually a smaller crowd, as most people who've attended the herf will be heading home that day. Still, a few stragglers do hang out for nubbing those last few stokes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lastly, I want to thank Mark (a.k.a. Zipcode) for being so generous as to have the herf at his house, and to all the SoCal BOTL's/SOTL's for their dedication, passion, and all their effort in putting this together.

:ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> *Pre-Pre-Herf *
> 
> Some people start arriving a couple of days before the actual herfing and some ompromptu pre-pre-herfing begins. *The San Diego crowd I'm sure will be having their S.H.I.T. herf on Thursday*, as will some groups in the LA/OC area who'll be getting together for some herfing of their own. Nothing has been finalized here as far as schedules or timetables, more information will be coming as it gets closer to herfing time.


Absolutely right, Mo!

Any attendees who plan on making the S.H.I.T. herf should make sure they let one of the regular S.H.I.T. herfers know. We will be planning something special but will need to have a rough idea on who (and how many) to expect.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Absolutely right, Mo!
> 
> Any attendees who plan on making the S.H.I.T. herf should make sure they let one of the regular S.H.I.T. herfers know. We will be planning something special but will need to have a rough idea on who (and how many) to expect.


BTW, for those S.H.I.T. herfers, the San Diego herf scene isn't all that far from the SoCal 8ight site, only 'bout a 80-90 min. drive in mod. traffic, and the drive along the coast up around Camp Pendelton is scenic enough to deserve a good driving cigar!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Absolutely right, Mo!
> 
> Any attendees who plan on making the S.H.I.T. herf should make sure they let one of the regular S.H.I.T. herfers know. We will be planning something special but will need to have a rough idea on who (and how many) to expect.


I know of a couple.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> BUMP!


:tpd:


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

bump


----------

